# Wheel cleaner / foam



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Hi folks,

Is there a mild dilutable wheel cleaner or foam which you have got particularly good results with through a pump foamer or sprayer for regular use? I have never or would never use Korrosol more frequently than quarterly.

I have typically used Wax Planet 8 Below which is fine, all dirt/brake dust does come off with a shampoo wash, however I am always very conscious of how abrasive brake dust is and trying to remove as much of it as possible before any form of contact. Esp on dark coloured gloss alloys!

My own alloys were coated last year with Gtechniq C5, my wife's with KKD Revolve X, so ideally something that's not going to overly degrade that protection.

I was looking at a dilutable dedicated wheel cleaner e.g. KKD Brake Away (can be used @ as little as 20:1) a snow foam with iron fallout remover e.g. TAC Iron Zero Snow Foam or a left of field option; Gyeon PPF Wash.

What do you use on coated alloys? All other suggestions welcome


----------



## TakDetails (Apr 25, 2020)

ODK Rotate.
Cleans well.
Good dilution ratios. (Up to 20:1)
Smells nice.

Wheels coated in Wowo’s Crystal Sealant (wheels on coating may I add)

I’d also like to know wheels cleaners with iron fallout in them..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

My alloys have wowo crystal sealant on them.the wheels were not to dirty so decided to just use ONR to clean them the other day. I pre soaked the alloys with ONR via a sprayer first and was very surprised with how much brake dust was lifted from just doing that, i followed up with a usual onr clean
A more dedicated wheel cleaner like the ones you mentioned would be more appropriate if they are dirty

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Iron X snow soap from carpro sounds ideal or a more mild option would be autoglanz hoops. Both would be perfectly safe for coatings though. I use iron x SS quite often on my own alloys to keep fallout at bay. It's a very mild fallout remover but does keep it at bay if used regularly.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pinny (Dec 15, 2016)

Tried many but always go back to smart wheels


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

P&S brake buster at 1:1. I know not much of a dilution but it was recommended at 1:1 and I havent tried lower dilutions yet but at 1:1 its strong. Gets the tyre walls nice and brown quickly too. I'm using Car Chem Iron Detox about quarterly and its decent for the £.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

In summer I use Chemicla guys diablo wheel gel in a dedicated foam lance 

Seams pointless getting the PW out and not using a foam lance

This removes most of the contaminiation and wheels are C5 coated

Auto foam aloso works on coated wheels


----------



## AD18 (Apr 29, 2019)

On youtube videos, I see some of these foam wheel cleaners dripping off the wheel pulling off brake dust without any agitation, the foam is black. Do some of the ones mentioned here do that? The cleaners I've come across so far (not many admittedly) are fine sprays that only remove the dust and grime when agitated with a brush.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

AD18 said:


> On youtube videos, I see some of these foam wheel cleaners dripping off the wheel pulling off brake dust without any agitation, the foam is black. Do some of the ones mentioned here do that? The cleaners I've come across so far (not many admittedly) are fine sprays that only remove the dust and grime when agitated with a brush.


They would be ones with a high alkali or acid content

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

I ended up ordering some Car Pro Iron SS ... watched a few videos more and realised it was going to do more harm than good.. it is a very very mild fallout remover but a powerful cleaner that. Cancelled the order and bought some Garage Therapy One Wheel Shampoo... highly rated and look forward to being able to use a foamer to apply and pressure wash the majority off.

Also had Autoglanz hoops in the basket but will try this first!


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

atbalfour said:


> I ended up ordering some Car Pro Iron SS ... watched a few videos more and realised it was going to do more harm than good.. it is a very very mild fallout remover but a powerful cleaner that. Cancelled the order and bought some Garage Therapy One Wheel Shampoo... highly rated and look forward to being able to use a foamer to apply and pressure wash the majority off.
> 
> Also had Autoglanz hoops in the basket but will try this first!


It's no more aggressive than any mildly alkaline wheel shampoo Adam 

I'm 1 year into my Revolve wheel coating & it's still performing as well as the day it was applied while keeping fallout at bay.

For the most part I've used this & hoops as alternativing wheel cleaners on each wash & I'd definitely say it's more gentle on a coating in the long run compared to using a wheel shampoo with with a full blown fallout remover every few months.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Brian1612 said:


> It's no more aggressive than any mildly alkaline wheel shampoo Adam
> 
> I'm 1 year into my Revolve wheel coating & it's still performing as well as the day it was applied while keeping fallout at bay.
> 
> ...


Re. Iron X SS I'm pretty sure one review may have been on here from yourself (could be imagining it )showing that it removed very little Iron and on a follow up round with Iron X the whole wheel lit up. In Jon's review he had mentioned that it required a significant amount of product required through a pump sprayer or lance, whereas on the DW channel the GT stuff seemed a lot more economical through that method. The fact it is 'specifically designed to tackle brake dust' is really my primary need, where I don't know how effective Iron X SS would be when also having to contend with a a layer of brake dust on top of the alloy.

You're probably right about product strength too, it's not going to hit any robust wheel coating. The challenge is that I intend to use this over this winter, and my wife's alloys are Revolve X coated my own have a fading Gtechniq C5 coating which I topped with Cancoat the other week to tide me through the winter before I likely change the car. Had I had Revolve X on my own alloys too I'd be less concerned!


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

This may be me being thick and likely is, but find that water based/diluted cleaners work much better in a pump foamer. I had a gallon of Simoniz Ultra safe wheel cleaner gathering dust and thought I would just use that up for my maintenance washes. Its a bit of a thick gel but the foamer really doesnt like it much. I might mix some water into it to see if that makes it come out better.


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

brake buster diluted, all I use now rust inhibiting and great on coated wheels


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Eturty said:


> brake buster diluted, all I use now rust inhibiting and great on coated wheels


I was wondering if the 'protective layer' against corrosion will actually mask the coated alloys though?

I had watched a number of reviews on it at full strength and some loved it, some thought it was overhyped - P&S don't talk about diluting it and ultimately I'm hoping to by something extremely concentrated to get better value. I think I'd go through a bottle of BB in 3 weeks lol!


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

atbalfour said:


> I was wondering if the 'protective layer' against corrosion will actually mask the coated alloys though?
> 
> I had watched a number of reviews on it at full strength and some loved it, some thought it was overhyped - P&S don't talk about diluting it and ultimately I'm hoping to by something extremely concentrated to get better value. I think I'd go through a bottle of BB in 3 weeks lol!


P&S brakebuster is basically a degreaser, I don't think its worth money. Surfex would clean better also has corrosion inhibitors, and is much better value for money.

Or detailedonline do a simlar product called hypergel its mildly alkaline so should clean well while not degrading the coating.


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

JU5T1N said:


> P&S brakebuster is basically a degreaser, I don't think its worth money. Surfex would clean better also has corrosion inhibitors, and is much better value for money.
> 
> Or detailedonline do a simlar product called hypergel its mildly alkaline so should clean well while not degrading the coating.


Interesting I'll have to check that out, I do like that I can use the BB in a foam cannon though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

